# Shuttle Ethernet + Fedora Core 1 = Driver issues?



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

Does anyone know how to get the on-board networking of the SN41G Shuttle XPC to work w/ Fedora Core 1? I have the "Publisher's Edition" w/ a book I bought. (Major Linux newbie! Points for tryin'?)
I could install a different distro but if my version will work, why not keep it? Anyway, I appreciate your input.

Thanks,
RINGER


----------



## utanja (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jringer77:_
> *Does anyone know how to get the on-board networking of the SN41G Shuttle XPC to work w/ Fedora Core 1? I have the "Publisher's Edition" w/ a book I bought. (Major Linux newbie! Points for tryin'?)
> I could install a different distro but if my version will work, why not keep it? Anyway, I appreciate your input.
> 
> ...


what chipset is the network card using and how are you configured...DHCP or Static local IP....


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

The onboard LAN uses Realtek 8201 BL chipset, supporting 10/100Mbps operation. My configuration should be DHCP, I have no static IP.

Thanks,
RINGER


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

You need to get either the forcedeth.o module or get the Nvidia nforce(nvnet) drivers.
I use the forcedeth.o module on my SuSE box. I did have the nforce driver but after I did a SuSE online update (which included an update for the Nvidia board) it wiped out the nvnet so I got the forcedeth.o module after that, as it had a ready-to-go module for SuSE .
The nforce drivers worked great; just be sure not to allow any nvidia updates through Fedora. Just go back to Nvidia for updates.Just follow the directions and your ethernet should be working.
HTH
lynch


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Did that get working for you? I'm wondering, cause i have an nForce board, and want to know if eventually i can get linux on it. For now it works, with the exception of ethernet.


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

Quote: "Did that get working for you? I'm wondering, cause i have an nForce board, and want to know if eventually i can get linux on it. For now it works, with the exception of ethernet." -- Whiteskin

I haven't been able to do enough research on how to install things in Linux = Newbie. If someone could point me to a good tutorial, that would be great.

Thanks,
RINGER


----------



## tnik (Aug 3, 2003)

RINGER, www.tldp.org has almost all the HOW-TO's that you would need to set up linux.. http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/networking.html


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Go get the src.rpm from nvidia at the link in my other post, then:
Open a xterminal as root and cd to the directory you downloaded the src.rpm to and then type:
*rpmbuild --rebuild NVIDIA_nforce*.src.rpm*

Then cd to /usr/src/fedora/RPMS/i386 directory and type:
*rpm -ivh NVIDIA_nforce*.rpm* (I dont know what the exact name of the rpm will be but that is in your hands)

After that, reboot.
You should have networking now....I hope. 
HTH
lynch


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Here's what I've done so far: right click on the desktop to select Open Terminal (is that xterminal?). cd to Desktop where the .src.rpm file is located. Type: _rpmbuild --rebuild NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.src_. Then I get the following output: _bash: rpmbuild: command not found_. What does that mean?

Let me know if I'm on the right track with this. I also have the NVIDIA_*.tar.gz file. Would that make it easier for a noob like me?

Thanks,
RINGER


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

It means, in this case, that you need to be root to run the rpm command. Open the xterminal and type * su -* and then type in the root password when prompted.
And it's not *rpmbuild --rebuild NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.src*: it's rpmbuild --rebuild NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.src.rpm.
lynch


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

Lynch-
Sorry, I miss-typed in posting the message. I've tried it as root, and with the correct syntax, but still get: "bash: rpmbuild: command not found" I don't know what else to do. Do I need "rpm-build" package installed? I've tried to install it from Add/Remove Applications, but keep getting an error when installing. This is very frustrating, but I've already learned a lot about Linux.

Thanks for your help,
RINGER


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, you would need that installed. What's the error?
You can try getting the forcedeth to work:
Open an xterminal and type *uname -r*. This gives your kernel version.
Then go to the other link and get forcedeth.o.2.4.xxx .(Whatever the kernel version is. )When you click on the link it will take you to a page of code. Go to your File menu an select "Save Page As...". It should show up in the "Save As" box as " forcedeth.o.2.4.21-192". It is a text file.
After you save it, copy it into /lib/modules/2.4.xxx/kernel/drivers/net/.
Then, as root, run *depmod -a* and after that run *modprobe forcedeth*.
Use the Fedora program to setup your nic and reconfigured eth0, naming the module forcedeth.o.
Open /etc/modules.conf and look for a line like this:
alias eth0 forcedeth
If it's not there, add it to the other aliases.
Do a reboot to see if it gets loaded; if not, you have to edit /etc/rc.d/rc.local and have modprobe load the forcedeth module at boot. The file name varies but it's usually boot.local or rc.local. You do this with a text editor as root. The line should read: 
modprobe forcedeth
Give that a try.
HTH
lynch


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

I have kernel version 2.4.22. So, should I have forcedeth_2_4_patch_v19.txt.2.4.22? And, because it's a patch does that mean I need soemthing else too? (ie- forcedeth.o or something).

Thanks,
RINGER


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

Also, when I type: depmod -a I get "depmod: command not found" What gives? I don't have anything on the drive, should I just reinstall Fedora and make sure the rpm-build package is installed? That seems, to my untrained eyes, to be the problem. Unless there is a way to install the package from the CD through the terminal.

The error that I get when installing the packages through the GUI is:
Error Installing Packages
There was an error installing the packages.
Exiting
<OK>
Any ideas?

Thanks,
RINGER


----------



## jringer77 (Jun 28, 2003)

I guess I didn't realize I had to use dos2unix to convert all my files in order to get them to work on my Linux box. Whoops! Here is where I'm at now.
When I try to install the Nvidia ethernet driver I get the following message:

[[email protected] xxxx]# rpmbuild --rebuild NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.src.rpm
Installing NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.src.rpm
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
warning: user buildmeister does not exist - using root
Segmentation fault
[[email protected] xxxx]#

Does anyone know the solution to this problem? Do I need to create a user named "buildmeister" or is that from a package I don't have installed?

Thanks,
RINGER

Fedora Core 1 (kernel v2.4.22-1.2215.nptl) on a Shuttle XPC SN41G2 box.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Well, there is an auto build tool called Buildmeister. You could try installing that... no guarantees though....
<http://home.iprimus.com.au/jamjr/tangental/buildmeister/>

Take a look here <http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/1/2002/11/2/32251>


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Try doing this without the GUI running. Hit Ctrl-Alt-F2, logon as root and try again.
HTH
lynch


----------



## comprookie20 (Jan 24, 2004)

Try;
su
<password>
yum update
see if what you need is there as yum will fix any dependence's you should have yum,if not let me know and I show you how to get it and apt-get makes life alot easier,david


----------



## nuthernoobie (May 29, 2004)

lynch said:


> Go get the src.rpm from nvidia at the link in my other post, then:
> Open a xterminal as root and cd to the directory you downloaded the src.rpm to and then type:
> *rpmbuild --rebuild NVIDIA_nforce*.src.rpm*
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks alot, Lynch! I was having the same problem getting my Nvidia Nforce MCP onboard lan working. I followed your directions here and IT WORKS! Again, Thanks!
Nuthernoobie


----------

